
Loggly rsyslog pinned certs expiring tomorrow - hybernaut
Loggly very subtly and quietly let us know that their TLS cert &quot;has been updated&quot; and that we should pin a new one in order to avoid disruptions:<p>&gt; For Syslog and NxLog users: Our TLS certificate has been updated. To avoid disruption, follow instructions here by April 10 to complete the update.<p>It appears that the current cert expires April 10, 2018, so all rsyslog sources configured to use TLS will be unable to connect.<p>The replacement cert has an expiration date 2 years from today, hinting that the Loggly team only realized that it was expiring today.<p>It would have been nice to get more than 24 hours notice, and afaik there was no email notification, just a banner on the website which we first saw today.
======
hybernaut
Loggly's upgrade page: [https://www.loggly.com/docs/upgrade-tls-
certificate/](https://www.loggly.com/docs/upgrade-tls-certificate/)

